# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Converting area to bathroom

## blueport

Hi Guys,
I am considering converting an area under a Queenslander to a bathroom. To do this I will need to either build up the floor somehow probably using bearers etc to get above the concrete hob (see pic) & also provide a means to conceal pipe/obtain fall to sewer outside , or alternative is to cut slab & dig to outside the building, which would only be about 600mm at most. That is the best method as I wouldnt have a step down into the garage area as I would if building up the floor. There is already a toilet in this area but it is completely exposed downstairs. 
I would then install a wall & door internal & window to external.
I would also need to sheet the external slat walls. My question is, what process do I have to go through as I am not a registered owner/builder, I am just an investor from NSW with a property in Qld.
The problem is this is a remote town & getting tradesmen is a nightmare, not to mention incredibly expensive. I would like to do this properly & while I believe I could carry out the work well myself, I am not a builder or a plumber & even if I were, I wouldnt be registered as such in Qld.
I guess there is a pretty obvious answer but humour me anyway, do I need a licensed builder/plumber etc to do this work legally?   
Also, can someone tell me the legal height to be able to install bedrooms etc under a Queenslander, & where it is measured to i.e slab to bearer?
Thanks.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You'd definitely need licenced trades. 
Have you considered simply sliding in a pre-made bathroom shed or donger?  You can get them new and used.  And you'd only need the planning permit to install and the trades to hook it up - which could perhaps be managed by the installation crew.  If used and needed a minor refresh then it is not out of the realms of possibility that you could then come in and do it.  But it's a long way from the Gong to the Downs or thereabouts.

----------


## blueport

Thanks Silent, I hadnt thought of that. I will look into that. You're right, its a long way from the 'Gong & that's been a major issue with this IP.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

First thing is check the local council, some will let you do all sorts of stuff provided the total cost is below the amount set. 
Also note, nothing stopping you from cutting your slab and digging your yard ready for the plumber it inspect, connect and go, leaving you to backfill and saving a bundle by avoiding trade rates for labour. 
Then there is the trailer mounted ensuite hired by people during renovations, there must be some used ones around, just slip it off it's trailer and connect. 
Good Luck. :2thumbsup:

----------

